# System fährt selbstständig herunter



## Piri (6. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab mir da irgendwie ein echtes Problem eingefangen und weiß nicht weiter.
-Also vorab DANKE für alle Antworten!

Nach ca. einer Minute im Internet (egal ob mit Explorer/Outlook oder nur der blanken Leitung) erscheint bei mir folgende Meldung:

System herunterfahren

Das System wird heruntergefahren. Speichern Sie
alle Daten, und melden Sie sich ab. Alle
Änderungen, die nicht gespeichert werden, gehen
verloren. Das Herunterfahren wurde von
NT-AUTORITÄT\SYSTEM ausgelöst

Zeit bis zum Herunterfahren XX:XX:XX

Meldung
Windows muss jetzt neu gestartet werden, da
der Dienst Remoteprozeduraufruf (RPC)
unerwartet beendet wurde


-danach fährt das System für mich unaufhaltsam runter und ich darf' s dann wieder hochfahren. Yeah

Ich hab n Acer Notebook mit XP und verwende Norton Anti-Virus.

Danke für eure Hilfe - Ich bin ratlos.


----------



## Piri (6. Oktober 2003)

Das Problem scheint gelöst.
Ich hab einfach ein Windows Update gemacht und bislang läufts.

Trotzdem danke an alle die geantwortet hätten.


----------



## Vaethischist (7. Oktober 2003)

Auch wenns jetzt wieder läuft...die Ursache für Dein Problem hat wahrscheinlich sogar einen hübschen Namen: LOVESAN. Eine Auswirkung dieses Wurms war das selbstständige Herunterfahren des Rechners.


----------

